# Moving to Barcelona or Valencia?



## Missmemum (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, we're thinking of moving to Spain later this year and would welcome any advice. We're undecided as where to go, Barcelona or Valencia, cities we have visited on many occasions? Our main concerns are what the winters are like? We will be renting and not working so would like to be in a busy location or near to one so not too isolated and with lots to see and do. We are excited about learning the culture instead of a few weeks holiday every year. We would love to hear from anyone living in either of these places and to hear the pros and cons. Thanks :


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Missmemum said:


> Hi, we're thinking of moving to Spain later this year and would welcome any advice. We're undecided as where to go, Barcelona or Valencia, cities we have visited on many occasions? Our main concerns are what the winters are like? We will be renting and not working so would like to be in a busy location or near to one so not too isolated and with lots to see and do. We are excited about learning the culture instead of a few weeks holiday every year. We would love to hear from anyone living in either of these places and to hear the pros and cons. Thanks :


If you scroll down you'll see some links that may give you some info to be going on with.


----------



## Missmemum (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Pesky Wesky


----------

